# Getting paid first time in Ireland



## masterboy123 (22 Feb 2014)

Hello everyone,

I started working as a doctor this year In Ireland.
I wanted to ask are we supposed to work 2 weeks in arrears?

For example, i started to work from 13 January 2014, i got my first  payslip on 30 Jan but it was only for a week and then on 14 February, i  received my 2nd payslip which was for 2 weeks. So till now I have been  paid for 3 weeks only, although I have finished 5 weeks of work. Is this the normal way of getting paid in Ireland ?

Thank you and wish you a great weekend


----------



## Joe_90 (22 Feb 2014)

What does your contract of employment say?


----------



## masterboy123 (22 Feb 2014)

on the contract i found this



-    salary is paid monthly/fortnightly by Credit Transfer (state frequency of payment).


here is a copy of the contract:

http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.medicine.tcd.ie%2Fassets%2Fdoc%2FNCHD-Contract.doc&ei=F2MIU966EcXE7Ab5h4DQAw&usg=AFQjCNHFsHg0rShJOtspRJIFHVk0nTOu6w&sig2=2LWKJgAKwU4eF6QgXFG3fw


----------



## becky (22 Feb 2014)

You just started in the middle of the pay cycle.   Does you payslip give the period you were paid for.

I assume the first payslip was from 13 Jan to 19 Jan and the second one was 20 Jan to 2 Feb.  This will continue until you leave.


----------



## masterboy123 (23 Feb 2014)

I started working from 13 Jan 2014 and supposed to get paid fortnightly.

Got my first payslip (says 39 hours of work) on 30 Jan 2014 and it says Pay Period 201406.

Got my second payslip (says 78 hours of work) on 13 Feb 2014 and it says Pay Period 201408.

Any idea whats 06 and 08 in the payperiod? is it the week?

So I have got 3 weeks of pay till now, while i have worked for 5 weeks already. 
I read that at times many employers pay 2 weeks in 'arrears'



becky said:


> You just started in the middle of the pay cycle.   Does you payslip give the period you were paid for.
> 
> I assume the first payslip was from 13 Jan to 19 Jan and the second one was 20 Jan to 2 Feb.  This will continue until you leave.


----------



## becky (23 Feb 2014)

Paydate 30 Jan covered week 5 and 6 of the tax year, and pay date 13 Feb is for week 7 and 8.  

Large employers have to pay in arrears to allow the payroll to run.  They need 3 days for the monies to get to various bank accounts and then there are other checks.  You're getting paid next Thursday for the period 3rd Feb to 16th Feb and that payroll run is completed since last Friday.


----------



## masterboy123 (23 Feb 2014)

ok so i should not worry about it.

thank you becky


----------



## suimiuil (23 Feb 2014)

Becky is absolutely right but you should also keep in mind that -
 Anyone who works for an employer for a regular wage or salary automatically has a contract of employment. While the complete contract does not have to be in writing, an employee must be given a written statement of terms of employment within 2 months of starting work.


----------



## masterboy123 (24 Feb 2014)

I got the written contract on first day of employment and it says the pay will be paid fortnightly,
i spoke to the secretary at Payroll department and she told me 2 weeks of pay is in arrear, so i believe i shouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## masterboy123 (13 Mar 2014)

Hello again,

I received another payslip today.
I don't understand why my netpay is lower this time, given the fact I actually worked more hours this time. Can anyone please advice? Here are the payslip details:
*27 February Payslip:-*
Basic Pay (78 hours)                        - 1488.70/-
Accomodation allowance    -  267.54/-

PAYE           -    64.36/-
PRSI            -    70.25/-
USC             -   85.23/-
Pension Levy - 103.51/-
Pension        -   64.52/-

Total Deductions - 387.87/-
Net Pay             - 1368.32/-


*13 March Payslip:-*
Basic Pay (85.50 hours)                        - 1637.57/-
Accomodation allowance    - 110.16/-

PAYE           - 187.26/-
PRSI            - 69.91/-
USC             - 96.14/-
Pension Levy - 102.66/-
Pension        -   74.20/-

Total Deductions - 570.17/-
Net Pay             - 1217.56/-

I noticed in March payslip, the PAYE is significantly higher, what can be the reason? 
And also, the accomodation allowance is lower in March.

Anyone have idea why I end up paying more tax this time?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## arbitron (13 Mar 2014)

Are any tax credits mentioned on the payslip? Are pay periods mentioned, ie are they for 2 week pay periods?

Your accommodation allowance shouldn't change as this is a fixed allowance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterboy123 (13 Mar 2014)

Yes, its for 2 weeks pay. I get paid fortnightly.

Annual tax credit 3300/-
Annual cut off point 41800/-

Regarding accomodation allowance, do i have to contact the payroll dept?


----------



## asdfg (13 Mar 2014)

You could have been on emergency tax for the first few weeks and it was only sorted out for the week ending 27/2
 On each payday tax is calculated on a cumulative basis and deducted from the previous cumulative tax paid unless you are on a week one basis
 If you want someone to calculate your tax we will need the Tax credits and the std rate cut off point (SRCOP) for each period you were paid or at least the cumulative figures


----------



## becky (13 Mar 2014)

Living out allowance is correct at €110.16 per fortnight which is how he is paid.  I presume it was wasn't paid up to that so you got some arrears.  That said I don't think you should be getting that allowance at all as it should not be paid to new entrants.

Contact HR regarding the allowance and payroll on the tax.


----------



## masterboy123 (13 Mar 2014)

asdfg said:


> You could have been on emergency tax for the first few weeks and it was only sorted out for the week ending 27/2
> On each payday tax is calculated on a cumulative basis and deducted from the previous cumulative tax paid unless you are on a week one basis
> If you want someone to calculate your tax we will need the Tax credits and the std rate cut off point (SRCOP) for each period you were paid or at least the cumulative figures


Yes i was on emergency tax initially. Please find the details below:
Annual tax credit 3300/-
Annual cut off point 41800/-
Tax Basis: CUMUL
PRSI Class A1.
Any idea why the PAYE is higher this time?



becky said:


> Living out allowance is correct at €110.16 per fortnight which is how he is paid.  I presume it was wasn't paid up to that so you got some arrears.  That said I don't think you should be getting that allowance at all as it should not be paid to new entrants.
> 
> Contact HR regarding the allowance and payroll on the tax.


Yes initially on 2 payslips there wasn't any allowance at all, but it wasn't adding up when i tried to calculate it at the rate of €55.08 per week. This allowance is written on my contract so I believe thats why I am getting it.
Any idea why my PAYE is higher this time? I don't want to contact Payroll prior to confirming that there is a mistake in the payslip.


----------



## WindUp (14 Mar 2014)

previous payslip prob includes emergency tax refund


----------



## asdfg (14 Mar 2014)

Could you supply the Pay to date including accommodation Allowance, Tax Paid to date, Tax Credits used to date and the Cut off point from your last pay slip


----------



## masterboy123 (15 Mar 2014)

Gross pay to date: 5584
Taxable Pay to date: 5065
Accomodation allowance:110.16
Tax to date:251.62
Annual tax credit: 3300
Annual cut off point 41800
PRSI Weeks to Date: 7
Employee PRSI to date: 223.
Annual pay:38839.

I am married and my wife is working also at minimum wage, we are jointly assessed for tax.
Is there any way I can reduce my taxes?

Thanks



asdfg said:


> Could you supply the Pay to date including accommodation Allowance, Tax Paid to date, Tax Credits used to date and the Cut off point from your last pay slip


----------

